# tout nouvel imac



## lisa05 (14 Octobre 2005)

bonjour à tous !
que pensez vous et savez vous du tout nouvel imac????? :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Octobre 2005)

Un petit tour par ici !!!


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2005)

lisa05 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous !
> que pensez vous et savez vous du tout nouvel imac????? :rose:




Salut 

Ouahou... bah déjà on sait ça...

Et puis sinon bah on l'a pas encore vu ni essayé donc... mais on sait déjà que :

- il est très bien c'est un mac 
- quasi le meilleur rapport qualité prix d'apple
- le mac le mieux équipé 
- Front raw
- Il est beau
- Il est puissant

etc...


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Un petit tour par ici !!!




Super comme sujet pour la découverte du nouvel imac


----------



## lisa05 (14 Octobre 2005)

normalement je vais en recevoir un d'ici 2 semaines, en échange de celui qui vient d'arriver sur mon bureau ( un pb de luminosité de l'écran...j'ai créé une autre discussion sur ce sujet..) c'est pour ça que je posais la question. Du moins au téléphone on m'a dit que j'allais recevoir le nouveau...mais au fond qui me le garanti!!??? C'est vrai, ils peuvrent très bien revenir sur leur promesse ! 
soyons optimistes !!! Mais j'étais dèjà tellement déçue aujourd'hui qu'un 2ème coup dur serait trop dur !


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Octobre 2005)

Moi je convoite de plus en plus l'achat de ce fameux IMAC , il me reste plus qu'à trouver un potentiel acheter pour mon iBook 14 " tout neuf meme pas 2 mois et hop c'est parti pour l'Apple Store.

Seul problème reste plus qu'à trouver la personne éhé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2005)

Ce que j'en pense c'est qu'il génial.    

Je me demandes juste pourquoi nos amis de la Pomme, qui snt si bien inspirés quand ils mettent à jour l'iMac G5, le sont moins quand ils mettent à jour le Mac mini.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'en pense c'est qu'il génial.
> 
> Je me demandes juste pourquoi nos amis de la Pomme, qui snt si bien inspirés quand ils mettent à jour l'iMac G5, le sont moins quand ils mettent à jour le Mac mini.




La perfection n'est pas de ce monde


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Vous inquietez pas les gars !!! le media center est a sont debut !!!!   

Bientot dans le reste de la gamme familiale !!!!


----------



## yoffy (17 Octobre 2005)

lisa05 a dit:
			
		

> normalement je vais en recevoir un d'ici 2 semaines, en &#233;change de celui qui vient d'arriver sur mon bureau ( un pb de luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran...j'ai cr&#233;&#233; une autre discussion sur ce sujet..) c'est pour &#231;a que je posais la question. Du moins au t&#233;l&#233;phone on m'a dit que j'allais recevoir le nouveau...mais au fond qui me le garanti!!??? C'est vrai, ils peuvrent tr&#232;s bien revenir sur leur promesse !
> soyons optimistes !!! Mais j'&#233;tais d&#232;j&#224; tellement d&#233;&#231;ue aujourd'hui qu'un 2&#232;me coup dur serait trop dur !


Si c'est d&#233;cevant d'avoir ce probl&#232;me de luminosit&#233; &#224; la r&#233;ception , cela aurait aussi &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s dommage de rater ce nouvel iMac : cela vaut les 15 jours ! ( comme quoi les mauvais coups ouvrent souvent de bonnes opportunit&#233;s )
Et aussi , ce n'est pas le style d'Apple de "refiler" un ancien mod&#232;le &#224; qui souhaite le nouveau : c'est celui-&#231;i qui devrait arriver .......alors , bonne r&#233;ception !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La perfection n'est pas de ce monde



Pourtant il y a bien un logiciel qui s'appelle "StevePerfect". Ce n'est pas un hommage à notre gourou cosmoplanétaire ?


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il y a bien un logiciel qui s'appelle "StevePerfect". Ce n'est pas un hommage à notre gourou cosmoplanétaire ?




Mes Home....page mister Steve


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

et puis enfin une vrai nouveautes dans un mac !!!!!......moi je retrouve cette innovation et l'esprit inventif que j'aime chez Apple !!!!....un nouveau matos, pas plus puissant (c'est deja pas mal !!!) mais un truc en plus qui te fait l'aimer encore d"avantage !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

a quant un fond d'ecran god 's stevi !!!!lol lol:love: :love:


----------



## ReggySan (20 Octobre 2005)

C'est quoi ton problème de luminosité ? juste par curiosité


----------



## steflevrai (23 Octobre 2005)

Je suis tombé des nus je voulais m'acheter le nouvel IMAC et sur le forum j'ai appris qu'une barette de 512 mo était SOUDEE.

Je n'en reviens pas, ou est l'intérêt ?
Qu'est ce qui se passe en cas de problème avec cette barette ?
Sous pC j'en ai grillé déjà 2.

Et je ne parle pas d'évolution de la machine.

Cela m'a refroidi

J'étais chaud bouillant et j'hésitai entre le 17 et le 20 pouces


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2005)

steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombé des nus je voulais m'acheter le nouvel IMAC et sur le forum j'ai appris qu'une barette de 512 mo était SOUDEE.
> 
> Je n'en reviens pas, ou est l'intérêt ?
> Qu'est ce qui se passe en cas de problème avec cette barette ?
> ...



C'est bizarre que ça t'ait refroidi car l'iMac G5 a plutôt la réputation de faire chauffer avec ses problèmes de ventilation.   

Bon, pour la mémoire soudée je ne sais pas comment ça marche en cas de problème. Mais pour ce qui est de l'évolution, tu peux gonfler la RAM jusqu'à 2,5 Go. Et avant que tu en ais besoin de plus, je pense qu'il coulera beaucoup d'eau sous les ponts. So, don't panic.


----------



## Thane (24 Octobre 2005)

Salut Stef !



			
				steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombé des nus je voulais m'acheter le nouvel IMAC et sur le forum j'ai appris qu'une barette de 512 mo était SOUDEE.


Sur ton shuttle t'as bien la carte graphique inclue à la carte mère, et après ?


			
				steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en reviens pas, ou est l'intérêt ?


ça doit couter moins chère de tout intégrer à la carte mère.



			
				steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui se passe en cas de problème avec cette barette ?


Retour à l'envoyeur.



			
				steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Sous pC j'en ai grillé déjà 2.


Il y a pas de raison qu'elle grille plus qu'un autre composant de la carte mère. 



			
				steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne parle pas d'évolution de la machine.


Comme l'a dit iDuck, tu peux gonfler la RAM jusqu'à 2,5 Go



			
				steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> Cela m'a refroidi


mais non, mais non...



			
				steflevrai a dit:
			
		

> J'étais chaud bouillant et j'hésitai entre le 17 et le 20 pouces


 
[mode private joke]
prends le 20" et dépêche toi, sinon je vais craquer avant toi !  
[Fin mode private joke]


----------



## steflevrai (24 Octobre 2005)

Salut Duck et Thane

Je crois que vous avez raison, mais je trouvais tellement nul de souder (cela m'a plus choqué, que géné).
Par contre sur le forum, il parraitrai qu'il n'y a pas photo entre l'écran 20 et 17, et que le 20 est bien meilleur.
Alors je me tate sur ce choix cornélien, mais la différence est conséquente.

Mais je me réchauffe à nouveau

Stef


----------



## Macbeth (24 Octobre 2005)

c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; la cas avec la Rev B... il me semble tout de m&#234;me que sur le papier, l'&#233;cart s'est r&#233;duit. 
&#224; voir.


----------



## shinjilestat (24 Octobre 2005)

Et bien moi, j'ai craqué .
J'ai du faire un heureux qui m'a racheté mon powerbook 15" de 2 mois à peine.
J'ai pris le modèle 17" que j'ai gonflé au méga et à 250 Go de DD.

Y a plus qu'à espérer qu'avec sa nouvelle carte graphique cet Imac fasse très bien tourner Word Of Warcraft .


----------



## Macbeth (25 Octobre 2005)

tu nous feras un compte rendu hein.


----------



## shinjilestat (25 Octobre 2005)

Pour sur, quand je l'aurais reçu  .


----------



## Macbeth (25 Octobre 2005)

On échangera nos Points de vue, je devrais avoir le même début novembre.


----------



## mfy2a (25 Octobre 2005)

g le 20" avec 1.5 deram qui est en "set to manufacturing" depuis un moment deja, j'attend la livraison ...


----------



## myllie (26 Octobre 2005)

qui à ce superbe imac g5 parmis vous? je pense pouvoir bientot me l'acheter ( jai un imac g4 17" ) 
en 20" pour l'édition c'est quand meme mieux et puis dans mon ptit appart il prend pas bcp de place j'pense


----------



## clochelune (26 Octobre 2005)

je compte le prendre (j'étais partie pour acheter la version actuelle du G5 demain, avec écran 20 pouces mais la télécommande et la caméra intégrée du nouvel iMac me séduit)
il paraît qu'il est disponible en fin ce cette semaine dans les apple center 
je préfère attendre un petit peu les premiers avis! mais dès que je l'ai, je vous en parle (et vous le montre)


----------



## CLAY (26 Octobre 2005)

ben moi.......jtrouve que ca va bien vite l' informatique....dite moi qu' il est pas vieux le miens , s' il vous plaiiiiiiiiit


----------



## tornade13 (26 Octobre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> ben moi.......jtrouve que ca va bien vite l' informatique....dite moi qu' il est pas vieux le miens , s' il vous plaiiiiiiiiit


Franchement il est obsolète maintenant, je serais toi.... je le donnerai pour prendre le nouveau.

Tiens si tu veut je veut bien t'en débarrasser, je peut même me déplacer  et je te fais ça gratos en plus.


----------



## Macbeth (27 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens si tu veut je veut bien t'en débarrasser, je peut même me déplacer  et je te fais ça gratos en plus.



Ralalah. c'est génial toutes ces bonnes âmes qui parcourent ce forum. Je suis tout ému du coup. Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas sur macgé pour soulager les soufrances de nos camarades.


----------



## darquos (27 Octobre 2005)

J'attend également depuis deux longues semaines mon iMac 20". Par contre, je n'ai pas encore boosté la RAM, ça viendra plus tard, c'est déjà assez cher comme ça !


----------



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2005)

je voudrais savoir
j'ai lu que le modem n'est pas intégré sur le nouvel imac
et qu'il vendent un modèle usb...
je ne comprends pas bien
il me semble qu'il a des prises usb intégrées, et pourquoi un modem quand on a déjà notre modem externe pour internet ?
bon, je ne suis pas douée en informatique, mais là quelque chose m'échappe
ça voudrait dire qu'il n'y a pas de modem interne, et que pour brancher internet, il faut prendre quelque chose d'externe ?
parce que is c'est ça, je prends la version actuelle, moins chère...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais savoir
> j'ai lu que le modem n'est pas int&#233;gr&#233; sur le nouvel imac
> et qu'il vendent un mod&#232;le usb...
> je ne comprends pas bien
> ...



Tu n'as pas besoin de ce modem si tu as un modem externe. 

En fait si tu as l'adsl ou internet via c&#226;ble t&#233;l&#233;, tu as d'office un modem externe.
Le modem usb qu'il propose est n&#233;cessaire pour ceux qui n'ont pas le haut d&#233;bit et veulent surfer via leur ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique analogique en 56k. Comme c'est de plus en plus rare, ils ont fait le choix de gagner cette place et de le proposer en option.


----------



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2005)

ah ok! merci! alors tout va bien! j'attends donc un peu les premiers avis!


----------



## tornade13 (27 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas besoin de ce modem si tu as un modem externe.
> 
> En fait si tu as l'adsl ou internet via câble télé, tu as d'office un modem externe.
> Le modem usb qu'il propose est nécessaire pour ceux qui n'ont pas le haut débit et veulent surfer via leur ligne téléphonique analogique en 56k. Comme c'est de plus en plus rare, ils ont fait le choix de gagner cette place et de le proposer en option.


C'est vrai Foguenne mais ce modem 56 K USB (ou un autre) est également nécessaire pour ceux qui veulent Faxer, mais le fait de pas l'integrer est pas plus mal en effet.


----------



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2005)

pour le fax, pas de souci, je ne m'en suis jamais servi (ni du minitel)
je préfère photocpier mes documents sur une imprimante-scanner et si nécessaire ma mère peut me faxer des choses depuis son boulot

pour un modem adsl à brancher sur usb, je n'aurais donc aucun souci ?
car j'ai vu que certains d'ente vous trouvent que l'éthernet ou le wifi est plus compatible avec le monde d'apple...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> pour le fax, pas de souci, je ne m'en suis jamais servi (ni du minitel)
> je préfère photocpier mes documents sur une imprimante-scanner et si nécessaire ma mère peut me faxer des choses depuis son boulot
> 
> pour un modem adsl à brancher sur usb, je n'aurais donc aucun souci ?
> car j'ai vu que certains d'ente vous trouvent que l'éthernet ou le wifi est plus compatible avec le monde d'apple...



Il vaut effectivement mieux un modem ethernet.
Les modems usb causent souvent des problèmes. (driver,... )
J'avais oublié la fonction fax, là effectivement il faut le modem en option.


----------



## tornade13 (27 Octobre 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> pour le fax, pas de souci, je ne m'en suis jamais servi (ni du minitel)
> je préfère photocpier mes documents sur une imprimante-scanner et si nécessaire ma mère peut me faxer des choses depuis son boulot
> 
> pour un modem adsl à brancher sur usb, je n'aurais donc aucun souci ?
> car j'ai vu que certains d'ente vous trouvent que l'éthernet ou le wifi est plus compatible avec le monde d'apple...


C'est pas plus "compatible" avec le monde Apple c'est plus stable et moins plantogène que la majorité des Modem usb que ce soit sur Apple ou sur PC

Le truc c'est que les Mac sont équipé de port ethernet depuis bien longtemps, le port ethernet est utilisé pour une grosse majorité pour le Modem.

Sur PC c'est moins entré dans les moeurs...


----------



## Lonneki (28 Octobre 2005)

Avec un peu de chance, j'aurais l'iMac 20 revC ce soir,
enfin, d'après mon Apple Store.. huhu, sinon ca sera Lundi.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Octobre 2005)

Macworld a testé le nouveau iMac.
Tribumac en parle ici.


----------



## darquos (28 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai maintenant le statut "Preparing Shipped"... Je devrais pas tarder a recevoir un mail et ce put@#$ de Caramail qui veut pas marcher...


----------



## tornade13 (28 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Macworld a testé le nouveau iMac.
> Tribumac en parle ici.


Salut Foguenne, je sais pas si tu as lu l'essai sur MW mais rien de bien nouveau a ce qu'on sache déja  
Si quelqu'un a du concret du vecu quoi !!!


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Foguenne, je sais pas si tu as lu l'essai sur MW mais rien de bien nouveau a ce qu'on sache déja
> Si quelqu'un a du concret du vecu quoi !!!




je l'attend...mais toujours pas de news pour savoir si il est parti de l'usine...


----------



## mfy2a (28 Octobre 2005)

&#231;a fait maintenant 11 jours que j'ai sent to manufacturing, c un peu long pour mettre une barette de 1go ...


----------



## tornade13 (28 Octobre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a fait maintenant 11 jours que j'ai sent to manufacturing, c un peu long pour mettre une barette de 1go ...


&#231;a d&#233;pend si c'est mis avec Amour :love: 

Allez courage, moi j'h&#233;site encore


----------



## Foguenne (28 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Foguenne, je sais pas si tu as lu l'essai sur MW mais rien de bien nouveau a ce qu'on sache déja
> Si quelqu'un a du concret du vecu quoi !!!



Héhé, j'ai lu mais que veux tu de nouveau ? 
Il n'y a pas de révolution non plus.
Moi aussi j'aurais aimé entendre que cet iMac était plus rapide qu'un Quadra 3 Ghz mais bon. 

En attendant, je crois vraiment que je vais craquer. 
(pas la patience d'attendre les intels et pas envie de mettre 4000 euros pour une tour + écran avant les intels.  )


----------



## tornade13 (29 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, je crois vraiment que je vais craquer.
> (pas la patience d'attendre les intels et pas envie de mettre 4000 euros pour une tour + &#233;cran avant les intels.  )


Et Madame Silvia ne dit rien  
Parceque moi faut que j'y aille avec ruse


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Et Madame Silvia ne dit rien
> Parceque moi faut que j'y aille avec ruse



J'y suis allé avec ruse. 

Moi:
"C'est mon oculiste qui m'a dit qu'il fallait que j'ai un plus grand écran mais bon, pour à peine plus j'ai un iMac qui me permettra de garder mon AluBook plus longtemps, tu vois, c'est indispensable mais bon, j'hésite, j'attend peut-être les premières tour intel + écran mais ce sera beaucoup plus cher et.....et puis j'ai plein d'heures sup à me faire payer,...." 

Elle:
"Bon achète le mais après tu arrêtes de me prendre la tête avec ça.  "


----------



## tornade13 (29 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis allé avec ruse.
> 
> Elle:
> "Bon achète le mais après tu arrêtes de me prendre la tête avec ça.  "



Je suis pas encore a cette étape moi


----------



## winelovers (29 Octobre 2005)

Pour tous ceux que ca intéresse, les nouveaux mac peuvent être enfin commandés à la Fnac. En plus, jusqu'au 31/10 vous pouvez bénéficer d'un paiement en 20 fois pour 3% etd es poussières.
Moi, c'est chose faite avec le 20'.
Par contre, pas de délai de livraison...à mon avis pas avant la 3ème semaine de novembre.

A+


----------



## fantax (29 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, j'ai lu mais que veux tu de nouveau ?
> Il n'y a pas de révolution non plus.
> Moi aussi j'aurais aimé entendre que cet iMac était plus rapide qu'un Quadra 3 Ghz mais bon.
> 
> ...



 Bonsoir
Moi le nouvel Imac me tente beaucoup. Mais en général je garde mon matériel longtemps (des années). Aussi je me demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux attendre maintenant l'arrivée des les Mactel pour les raisons suivantes:  d'abord il n'y aura plus de mises à jour syst. Mais ce que je crains le plus  c'est que bientôt l'on ne trouve plus des périphériques fonctionnant sous powerPC. Que se passera-t-il si par ex mon imprimante me lache? Etc.

Alors je suis de plus en plus embarrassé au fur et à mesure que le temps passe et que les Mactel se devinent à l'horizon. Je vois que plusieurs n'ont pas hésité pourtant à opter pour le Imac. N'ont-ils pas eu les mêmes soucis?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2005)

fantax a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> Moi le nouvel Imac me tente beaucoup. Mais en général je garde mon matériel longtemps (des années). Aussi je me demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux attendre maintenant l'arrivée des les Mactel pour les raisons suivantes:  d'abord il n'y aura plus de mises à jour syst. Mais ce que je crains le plus  c'est que bientôt l'on ne trouve plus des périphériques fonctionnant sous powerPC. Que se passera-t-il si par ex mon imprimante me lache? Etc.
> 
> Alors je suis de plus en plus embarrassé au fur et à mesure que le temps passe et que les Mactel se devinent à l'horizon. Je vois que plusieurs n'ont pas hésité pourtant à opter pour le Imac. N'ont-ils pas eu les mêmes soucis?



Relax, le future mac os X (10.5) sera compatible G5 et G4.
On a pas mal de temps avant que tous les macs soient sur Intel. 
(les nouveaux et le parc installé)


----------



## fantax (29 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour la réponse. Tu es encourageant.

Quelqu'un posait une question sur les jeux (world of warcraft). Eh bien? Que vaut la nouvelle carte video?


----------



## darquos (30 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je l'attend...mais toujours pas de news pour savoir si il est parti de l'usine...


 
Le mien est envoyé... Je devrais l'avoir Mercredi je pense (à cause de ce put$#& de jour férié  )


----------



## tornade13 (30 Octobre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> (à cause de ce put$#& de jour férié  )


Hého y'en a qu'en ont besoin pour se ressourcer  et en plus j'attend rien... moi


----------

